# Honest thoughts about my book



## amanda_hd (Oct 16, 2004)

Hello everyone  

I am going to start with my usual, sorry i am a bad ffer   and again i come here to ask advice. 

I started blogging when the twins arrived and keeping a journal of how hectic it was being a mum to 3 under 3 as well as running my own business, restoring a derelict house and having 2 mental dogs.  It seems that somewhere along my mad rantings i got a bit of following and i was approached about putting everything together as a book.  It's all in the air still and a long way off being published - can i have more hours in the day please  .

The reason i need feedback is that my babies were conceived with fertility treatment and i never hide the fact or do i push the fact onto people IYKWIM.  The way the book has evolved has been more about motherhood and coping with the demands of a hectic family schedule.  I do not feel the need to dwell on my treatment, my editor feels this way too and feels that maybe that is a topic for another book.

The only problem is, that i hate it when people deny having treatment and treat infertility as a taboo subject.  How would it make you feel if you read a motherhood journal / book that had no mention of infertility and then you found out the author had gone through treatment?

Just trying to get people's thoughts and ideas, as i said before nothing is yet in stone.

Thanks for reading through my rambings.

Cheers

Amanda


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Wooo Hooo....we could have a famous author in our midst 

Would love to read your blog...is the link in your profile (am I just being blind/stupid and can't see it ?)

Anyway, I completely understand where you're coming from...you want it to be a journal about your hectic life, not your fertility journey (maybe a 2 book deal ?!  ).....but saying that, I think you can still cover the fact you had your babies through treatment, you just don't have to go into the nitty gritty....personally I think by mentioning it, you're adding to how much of a journey you've had on top of your hectic lifestyle...if that makes sense ?  Maybe you can add it in a "humourous" way, you know, fitting in being poked and prodded and bruised from injections/blood tests, in between taking the dogs to the vets and checking out paint colour charts and grouting tools.....I've no idea if you had to do this but hope you get what I mean ??    So you're not really going in depth into fertility treatment and all that entailed, but you're also not completely missing out a big chunk of your life....and it's that part of your life that has led you to having 3 gorgeous kids and the crazy, action packed life you lead 

That's just my opinion anyway....others will probably differ 

Keep us updated....definitely gonna check out the blog and will wait with bated breathe for the 1st edition of your book  

Take care
Natasha xx


----------



## swhattie (Feb 9, 2009)

I agree hundred percent with Natasha! You dont need to go into detail about all your cycles but I certainly think its worth mentioning it as its a massive part of your life!! 

A book deal!! Wow! I too would love to read your blog!


----------



## vickym1984 (Jan 29, 2009)

If you don't want it to take away from the book, you could just have a brief bit in the "about the author" paragraph


----------

